# Garden Nymph



## apholbert (Mar 17, 2012)

Garden Nymph by andy.holbert, on Flickr

Not sure, light was kinda funny here.


----------



## janok (Mar 17, 2012)

Cool scene and composition. Would like to see the rest of her left foot.


----------



## apholbert (Mar 17, 2012)

Yea, I agree with that.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Mar 17, 2012)

Like this shot a lot.  Ditto on the foot!


----------



## ann (Mar 18, 2012)

Interesting, yesterday I opened this thread and the nymph was not there, just a long image with the tree. some how it was cropped right above her head. I liked it at the time, but now with her it certainly makes a difference. (and yes i would also vote for the foot).

I also wonder if you could get a view that didn't place the nymph right in the middle of the frame. there is certainly visual weight on either side, but just cursorily. I realize that to do that , something needs to go which may not be a good thing.  ALways good to "walk around the whole mountain"


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 18, 2012)

Agree with all. Why did you clip the foot?


----------



## apholbert (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't know.  I didn't like the angle of the concrete, but didn't want to crop it all the way out.  Didn't look right.  Looks better with the foot.




Garden Nymph 2 by andy.holbert, on Flickr


----------



## apholbert (Mar 18, 2012)

Centered it up.




Garden Nymph 2 by andy.holbert, on Flickr


----------

